
Optimal Solid State Neurons - bookofjoe
https://doi.org/10.1038/s41467-019-13177-3
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-13177-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-13177-3)

